# Spooky Halloween music by a child



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

My kids were at art camp at the local children's art museum this last week and while I was there I heard the coolest thing! Music was piped in playing throughout the museum. It sounded like soundtracks from "epic adventure" type movies where there was the big lead in and climatic moment type stuff. Anyway, there was one piece of music that was kind of low and spooky. 

A field trip of little kids were in the interactive part of the museum and just after the spooky music started, some kid started playing a xylophone. The xylophone must have been huge, it was louder than the music. This kid kept slowly playing one little section of a song, over and over. The childlike playing overlaid with the eerie music had Halloween written all over it.


----------

